

The death of Windows XP will impact 95 percent of the world’s ATMs - together_us
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/20/5326772/windows-xp-powers-95-percent-of-atms-worldwide

======
err4nt
If they are inconvenienced by having to upgrade from Windows XP to continue
support, why the heck are they migrating to a different legacy Windows version
(non-current)

With all the headache and expense of this, I don't feel sorry for them if they
didn't (yet) learn their lesson! I hoped/wished that banking would have the
sense to use a customized *nix server for this sort of thing that can be
supported in-house as long as there are computers and people who work on them
(where you don't have that kind of access to self-patch windows)

------
csbrooks
A question that occurred to me reading this: ATMs aren't connected to the
internet, are they? (Seems like that would be very tempting for the bank in
terms of convenience, but very dangerous.)

